# Anyone seen Blake Dotson????



## BlackedOutBF (Feb 6, 2010)

Just seen if anyone has heard from him... Yall know who you are if yall have delt with him....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Never heard of him. What's the deal ?


----------



## BlackedOutBF (Feb 6, 2010)

Nothing really... Just that he stole from alot of people and that kind of stuff. He skipped town oweing people money and their bikes. That's sums a long story short.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow. Alias? Forum names? Can def. ban his account if he's here.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

uh oh another "where's blake dotson thread". they have one on HL too from a while back. apparently the guy has scammed many for thousands of dollars.

http://forum.highlifter.com/LOOKING-FOR-BLAKE-DOTSON-HELP-m3811149.aspx


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

The guys on HL seem to know exactly where he's at. Maybe that has changed but that's where I would start looking.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

been lookin for him for 2 years? .... wow...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

whats he look like any pics..any forum names....


----------



## KTD (Nov 15, 2011)

Posted this same info in Highlifter.com forum.. Here is Blake Dotson's most recent info

Donald Blake Dotson
cell #601-985-8242
address: williams circle flowood, ms (laurel woods off old fannin road)
i think he is livin with his gf/wife there

he is workin for Jack of All Trades Lawncare for himself
email: [email protected]

i saw him drivin down the resevoir the other day with the lawncare sticker on his door and trailer. white F-150 with black rims.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Want us ms boys to set up a lynch mob?

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is hard to believe nobody has got this guy yet.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Just call him up to get you grass cut and have everyone he's screwed waiting for him. uttahere:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Just call him up to get you grass cut and have everyone he's screwed waiting for him. uttahere:


I like it, may even be able to have a few officers waiting on him too :nutkick:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like y'all have a plan


----------



## KTD (Nov 15, 2011)

Let us know if anyone calls him or gets him... lotta people want this dude bad


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

this guy needs to be caught ,i have a few old buds in that part of ms that would be up for something like this ,has anyone contacted flyint hes around that area also , maybe he knows of this guy


----------



## KTD (Nov 15, 2011)

flynt and bruno from big boyz toyz are buds. blake used to work for bruno and he gottem arrested for stealin from him from what i heard. flynt may wanna know this new update if anyones got his #.
get um boyz


----------



## KTD (Nov 15, 2011)

from what i understand this blake guy keeps gettin away without goin to court and payin some fines or doin time...


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Flynt's.

*Tel:* We're sorry the number you have reached is disconnected or no longer in service.


----------



## KTD (Nov 15, 2011)

is that flynt's or blakes thats disconnected??


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just tryed the no. i have for flyint call went through ,but no answer , left voice mail letting him know whats going on, maybe he will see this an add some information


----------



## KTD (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks man... just passin the word along on this dude since I found people lookin for him in forums.:nutkick: Someone will get ahold of him sooner or later..he cant hide forever


----------



## KTD (Nov 15, 2011)

read a forum involving blake dotson in deepwater experience forum thread...
if anyone knows thomas who owned deep water, im sure a few over there are lookin for him too


----------



## KTD (Nov 15, 2011)

update on this blake kid I met someone the other day who he used to date
here ya go

blake dotson d.b.a tri county lawn and landscape formerly known as Jack of All Trades
he is livin in Barnett bend 
he is drivin a grayish green nissan titan
cell phone i got off google craiglist post he did 601-985-8250


----------

